# Why Can Jocks get girls so easy and not people in martial arts?



## TallAdam85 (Sep 20, 2003)

Why Can Jocks get girls so easy and not people in martial arts?

I was at my brothers high school football game last night and was sitting in my seat looking at all the girls looking at the foot ball players in ahh. I am just wondering why can't we get girls to do that for people in martial arts?

I would not mind cheerleaders would u?  

lets hear what you got to say about this


----------



## Ceicei (Sep 20, 2003)

Not unless you plan to frequent  open-style tournaments.  You'll find plenty of gals there that drool for guys....

- Ceicei


----------



## Pat (Sep 20, 2003)

Maybe it's because of those stupid pajamas we wear.


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 20, 2003)

> Not unless you plan to frequent open-style tournaments. You'll find plenty of gals there that drool for guys....



I go to so many touraments I have meet about 4 real good girls from them but at the tourmanets i go to  they have boyfriends most of the time and are mad when i beat there boyfriends, I try to go to 2 tournaments a month at least


----------



## superdave (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TallAdam85 _
> *Why Can Jocks get girls so easy and not people in martial arts?
> 
> I was at my brothers high school football game last night and was sitting in my seat looking at all the girls looking at the foot ball players in ahh. I am just wondering why can't we get girls to do that for people in martial arts?
> ...




Because some girls are shallow, just like some guys are shallow. Most of the girls who date the "superstar " are doing it for their image, nothing else.  Just like the girls who want to date the guy with the hotrod car. 

Find a girl with some substance, not just fluff. Avoid the shallow girls at all costs if you want to keep your sanity.

From a song I heard the other day.

"Girls don't like boys, girls like cars and money, boys will laugh at girls when their not funny. And these girls like these boys like these boys like these girls, the girls with the bodies like boys with Ferrari's"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Sep 21, 2003)

Well, IMHO, it's all about a guy's personality, and if a guy has a _Good Rap_ with the girls, and that's irrespective of wheather you're a MAist, a football player, or whatever.


----------



## Ender (Sep 21, 2003)

you gotta rap to them?....should i get a Vanilla Ice CD to learn???


----------



## KennethKu (Sep 22, 2003)

Most people who are under the age of 25 or even 30, either do not know what kind of people they want to be or don't have the confidence to be the kind of people they want to be.

Since I am older, I have all the high schoolers' attention (where were these girls when I was in HS?), but I am ONLY a mentor/ a guidance counselor to these kids.  (Funny how life sucks in its own way.)


----------



## FiveSwords (Sep 22, 2003)

I think part of it, too, is that MA'ist are not in the spotlight like football players.  I'm sure if you were part of a well-publicized MA team, you would get more girls.  But, as an MAist, part of what makes you effective is other people not knowing.  Remember: the most dangerous weapon is the one you can't see.  :asian:


----------



## Elfan (Sep 22, 2003)

Most of us participate in martial arts because at some point in time in our lives we fealt insecure.  If we were completly secure we would likely not have sought out a martial art in the first place.   Insecurity, however, is not something that most people find attractive.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 22, 2003)

Footballers are too far away for girls to smell the sweat. Martial Artists aren't....?



Ian.


----------



## jeffkyle (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KennethKu _
> *
> Since I am older, I have all the high schoolers' attention (where were these girls when I was in HS?), but I am ONLY a mentor/ a guidance counselor to these kids.  (Funny how life sucks in its own way.) *



Talk about torture!  LOL!


----------



## rmcrobertson (Sep 22, 2003)

Because being a jock is based on male display, and being a martial artist is not supposed to be.


----------



## Astra (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Because being a jock is based on male display, and being a martial artist is not supposed to be. *



So pounding the crap out of your opponent isn't male display? Ho hum.


----------



## SenseiBear (Sep 22, 2003)

Chicks dig Blackbelts.  

Breaking and kicking @$$...

then they marry them and...

Wife's hate Blackbelts

always training, never home.

And as was mentioned before...  Life does sometimes suck.


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 22, 2003)

BEACUSE WOMEN ARE EVIL! EVIL!


----------



## OULobo (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *BEACUSE WOMEN ARE EVIL! EVIL! *



It's all about exposure. Every activity has its groupies, but football is a prominent part of mainstream society, it's in the spotlight even on a local level. More exposure means more groupies. When I was in college there were MA groupies. Not many, but they were there.:ladysman:


----------



## TallAdam85 (Sep 23, 2003)

> When I was in college there were MA groupies. Not many, but they were there.


realy what collage? 
where they cute ones though


----------



## pknox (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by rmcrobertson _
> *Because being a jock is based on male display, and being a martial artist is not supposed to be. *



Have you been to any BJJ tournaments recently?


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 3, 2006)

From what I remember and still see, it's because Martial Artists aren't usually the "cool" people. What they do, if they're good, is cool, but, not them. They were the people that joined the Arts because of the Jocks. They were usually the "non- alphas". Not as big, fast, strong, and not yet "into their own".


----------



## DeLamar.J (Apr 3, 2006)

Getting all that sex will screw up your training anyway.


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 3, 2006)

Is that the "women weaken legs" thoery?


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 3, 2006)

satans.barber said:
			
		

> Footballers are too far away for girls to smell the sweat. Martial Artists aren't....?
> 
> 
> 
> Ian.


 
:rofl: so true Ian so strue


----------



## bMunky (Apr 3, 2006)

The reason why martial artist dont get girls from what I noticed is a lot fo you guys are squares/nerds/sheltered to the point of not knowing how to talk to or interact with a girl. From my experience with martial arts training theres a LOT less hood kids suprisingly. A lot of the people I've met have hard time getting to know people outside the dojo and usually got into martial arts when they were younger by there over protective parents wanting them to learn how to defend themselves. I meet so many kids like this in martial arts, there like 20 years old and you know for a fact there virgins haha. But this is where I live, and it's in the ghetto, so I can imagine how others dojos can be even more overpopulated by a bunch of sheltered kids with over protective parents, thus not getting the birds and bees talk till your 25.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 3, 2006)

bMunky said:
			
		

> The reason why martial artist dont get girls from what I noticed is a lot fo you guys are squares/nerds/sheltered to the point of not knowing how to talk to or interact with a girl. From my experience with martial arts training theres a LOT less hood kids suprisingly. A lot of the people I've met have hard time getting to know people outside the dojo and usually got into martial arts when they were younger by there over protective parents wanting them to learn how to defend themselves. I meet so many kids like this in martial arts, there like 20 years old and you know for a fact there virgins haha. But this is where I live, and it's in the ghetto, so I can imagine how others dojos can be even more overpopulated by a bunch of sheltered kids with over protective parents, thus not getting the birds and bees talk till your 25.


 
Sorry I have to disagree, its more of the fact that at that particular age range, and for some, and God knows especially down here in Miami, where I live on to about 25-27 or so (yeah that bad), people want individuals for shallow reasons, for their looks, for the kind of car they drive, ect.  Just remember this, no matter who you are, guy or girl, looks will eventually fade away, find someone that is attractive but taps your spirit as well, and dont worry so much about those girls.  I find those girls and for girls. those types of guys to offer very little.  I know this is an old post, but if you are still around to read this or if anyone else out there that can relate to the OP, dont get caught up in that world, find a good person, someone with substance.


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 3, 2006)

what is so bad/wrong about the shallow women who only want you for your good looks, nice body and MA skill?

Shouldnt we embrace the groupie??

LOL!


----------



## Ric Flair (Apr 3, 2006)

because some girls/ladies perceive masculinity to be aligned with size and strength.

The bigger, the more muscular, the "tougher" the man the better the mate to some of them.

Some guy like Bruce Lee could be the towns most skilled fighter yet, the minute he puts on his glasses and walks around a school yard full of aggressive jocks and jerks, he would have a hard time competing with these guys for the ladies..... until he is forced to kick some butts lol.  

Its all in culture too.  I mean, in some Eastern cultures, people respect a man who has at least some "soft" characteristics in him (the way he walks, the way he talks, the way he presents himself with the opposite gender and even the same gender etc).

I've come across many young women in our society who are purposefully going out of their way to meet "Thug guys".  Some of these "Thugs" treat their women like crap, beat them, verbally abuse them, financially use them etc etc and the women take it all in.  When she gets pregnant though, everything changes lol so sad.

I find myself to be respectful for the most part to people i meet and bump on the streets, i find it hard to believe that women still find a guy with manners and respect a turn on to them.  

Seems like the whole mentality of what it takes to be a man created by Western media and Hollywood has continued to take control of a lot of men and womens minds here.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Apr 3, 2006)

I think that if you go to any major sporting event now UFC, Pride, Major BJJ Tournament's, Major Point Tournament's, K-1 etc. that you will find a lot of groupie activity going on.  

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 3, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> I think that if you go to any major sporting event now UFC, Pride, Major BJJ Tournament's, Major Point Tournament's, K-1 etc. that you will find a lot of groupie activity going on.
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
Very true! Female UFC groupies are legion. I think the reason there aren't a lot of MA groupies is the same reason there aren't cross country groupies. It doesn't tend to draw the most popular kids in school. In high school, me & my MA buddies were the geek squad. 20 years later, we're respected (an even envied) by the "popular kids" cuz we're all still in shape. 

Be who you are & don't worry about it. And yes its true....."Women weaken legs."


----------



## Ric Flair (Apr 3, 2006)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Very true! Female UFC groupies are legion. I think the reason there aren't a lot of MA groupies is the same reason there aren't cross country groupies. It doesn't tend to draw the most popular kids in school. In high school, me & my MA buddies were the geek squad. 20 years later, we're respected (an even envied) by the "popular kids" cuz we're all still in shape.
> 
> Be who you are & don't worry about it. And yes its true....."Women weaken legs."



Say who would you say is the most humblest fighter in the UFC.  Someone who doesn't show off too much, is respectable during interviews and fights, doesn't act all macho, etc etc?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Apr 3, 2006)

there are two kinds of women in the world:

1.  women who say they're hot for martial artists

2.  women who lie and say they aren't.


----------



## hemi (Apr 3, 2006)

Why Can Jocks get girls so easy and not people in martial arts?
[/B]
Well I don&#8217;t think martial arts will help or hinder. Well it might help in some ways. But at the school age most of the &#8220;Jocks&#8221; get attention, they are in the spotlight. That helps a lot, Most jocks are not small except in grey matter (did I say that) but anyway. I was too small to be a &#8220;Jock&#8221; I was not about to get on the football field with 250 -300lbs guys when I was around 140. But If you have ever been to a rodeo well there are a lot of easy on the eyes lady&#8217;s walking around and they love cowboys. Join the rodeo team at school, or learn to rope, or get into cutting. Chicks Dig horses I met so many girls going on trail rides, doing play days, at the rodeo. It sure beats getting killed on the football field. 

Again just my .02


----------



## rutherford (Apr 3, 2006)

Never tried to get a girl.  Never had to go without one.  :idunno:


----------



## AceHBK (Apr 3, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> Say who would you say is the most humblest fighter in the UFC. Someone who doesn't show off too much, is respectable during interviews and fights, doesn't act all macho, etc etc?


 
Randy Couture.
Will miss seeing him fight since he retired


----------



## Odin (Apr 3, 2006)

huh????I dont know man Im a martial artist and I do alright with the ladies it might be the muay thai shorts though....chicks love them.


----------



## Carol (Apr 3, 2006)

Ric Flair said:
			
		

> I find myself to be respectful for the most part to people i meet and bump on the streets, i find it hard to believe that women still find a guy with manners and respect a turn on to them.


 
It TOTALLy is a turn on.  Now, where are all you guys hiding?


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 3, 2006)

Advice from a jock

Look the woman directly in the eyes, give her a warm smile and keep your mouth shut! That&#8217;s right, be quiet. First she will think you are a good listener, when you really have just one thing on your mind. But most importantly you won&#8217;t say something stupid that will turn her off. The times that I struck out, were the times that I talked too much.

When you do talk, be forward. Be forward right away, there is no point in beating around the bush. If the woman is turned off by your forwardness, then you haven wasted the night on her, so you can move onto the other fish in the sea. If she is the kind of women that likes forwardness, then you just hit a home run your first time up to bat, congratulations you&#8217;re a jock.


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 3, 2006)

I never had a issue with that...  A MA body while I was in HS pretty much allowed me the pick of whatever I wanted.  IT was my lack of a functioning car that really screwed me...


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 3, 2006)

A couple of things be realistic, if you are on a date and you are uncomfortable, not nervous, but uncomfortable, they are probably not the person for you.

Dont change into something you are not just to get someone's attention, its always hard to meet the good people, but its well worth it.  

As far as this goes:
Originally Posted by *Ric Flair*
_
I find myself to be respectful for the most part to people i meet and bump on the streets, i find it hard to believe that women still find a guy with manners and respect a turn on to them_

_I wont say I am well mannered or not, but you reminded me of something funny.  My current gf freaked out on our first date when I opened the car door for her.  She was like OMG, like I was from Mars or something, she liked it; but was not accustomed to it. You just brought a big smile to my face when I read that. _


----------



## CuongNhuka (Apr 4, 2006)

Try wrestling. well, if you do a grappling style, it's a great idea. Past that I couldn't tell you. I don't worry about it to much. I'm to much of a romantic. Besides, I know three chearleaders, and I don't really get along with anyone of them yet.

Sweet Brighit Bless your Blade,

John


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 5, 2006)

Keep working at it!


----------



## RevIV (Apr 6, 2006)

SenseiBear said:
			
		

> Chicks dig Blackbelts.
> 
> Breaking and kicking @$$...
> 
> ...


 
That was funny, I'm getting married in 7 weeks --  I will admit i did not get through all the comments, but  this one made me laugh first.  to the original question of why chics like the jocks...  Look at all the statistics my friend.  Woman like men in uniform and we are only below police, army and fireman... thats right. we are ranked 4 in unifroms.. again.. maybe this might of only sounded good to me.
Jesse


----------



## beauty_in_the_sai (Apr 8, 2006)

I was never interested in football players. All the ones at my high school were all the same; big, conceited, and stupid. I was only ever interested in martial arts guys (mainly black belts). I would go to the tournys and drool. LOL My instructor used to hit me for that. I eventually found a wonderful martial arts guy and married him July 30, 2005!

Becky


----------



## songe-d-automne (Apr 10, 2006)

> Why Can Jocks get girls so easy and not people in martial arts?


 
Obviously those chicks have never checked out the behind of a guy who practices MA. I saw so many nice butts this past weekend the views alone should last me a month- LOL :idunno:


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 10, 2006)

TallAdam85 said:
			
		

> Why Can Jocks get girls so easy and not people in martial arts?


 
Well those would be the wrong type of girls for you anyways.  Go find a person that has the same interest that you have. You are simply looking in the wrong place.  And jocks can't get girls so easy, they can get a specific type of girl easy, the ones that are interested in all that popularity brujaja at a young age, but look at it this way, the girl that is into MA would probably not be interested in a jock, she would be interested in someone like yourself.  You simply need someone that has similar interest.


----------



## chinto01 (Apr 10, 2006)

In my own experience the jocks and cheerleaders are some of the most shallow people I knew in high school. They were the "in" crowd. Funny now when I see most of them they are drunks and drug users. Seems the peer pressure got to them. Therefore who cares about getting the cheerleaders. Most are pretty scarry looking now anyways! Think long term.

In the spirit of bushido!

Rob


----------



## RevIV (Apr 10, 2006)

I wise person told me when i was in school.. be nice to all.  the ones who are in their prime in HS will be out of their prime when college is over.  The ones who have not shown their beauty will surprise you come your 10 year re-union.
In Peace
Jesse


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 11, 2006)

I find truth in that. Me and some of my friends were talking about some people we had run into recently, having not seen them since high school. All the hot girls from then were not anymore. Heavy and weathered, truly disappointing, as they were the ones that you went toschool for! In contrast, the geeks were now hot! The buff jocks from then, fat and out of shape. The skinny, small guys, jacked and taller.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Apr 11, 2006)

Hand Sword said:
			
		

> I find truth in that. Me and some of my friends were talking about some people we had run into recently, having not seen them since high school. All the hot girls from then were not anymore. Heavy and weathered, truly disappointing, as they were the ones that you went toschool for! In contrast, the geeks were now hot! The buff jocks from then, fat and out of shape. The skinny, small guys, jacked and taller.


 
Hehe its ironic I tell you.  I think a lot of it has to do with growing up, back in high school you were attracted to those girls for all the wrong reasons, now that you are older, wiser, exposed to college and what not, girls like that dont really do it for you anymore. Thus, they are not as attractive as they were back then, you figure out they are just regular chicks, nothing special and vice versa if you are a girl.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Apr 11, 2006)

I have some sort of wierd mental reading problem has I keep seeing the subject and think it has something to do with 'girls getting *l*ocks on people in martial arts'.  Something about different physiology or something making it easier for females to do certan locks or something...I dunno...but I I do a double take every time I read it.


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 11, 2006)

_*Moderator note:*_

Thread moved to Urusai Bar & Grill.

G Ketchmark / shesulsa
MT Sr. Moderator


----------



## bookworm_cn317 (Apr 29, 2007)

Well, this girl's more interested in martial artists and not jocks! 

Maybe it's because I'm a martial artist myself.

Martial artists are cooler anyway. :uhyeah:


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Obliquity (Apr 29, 2007)

Personally, I go for the brainiacs. Give me a really intelligent woman any day!


----------



## mijemi (Apr 29, 2007)

Football is pretty mainstream - MA is not. Having said that - I imagine that male blackbelts have their own little fanclub too.


----------



## Drac (Apr 30, 2007)

Blame the handfull with jerk offs with Dan rankings that ruined it for the rest of us..You know the type, tough talking and arrogant and usually wind up getting their butts handed to them by some non-MA...


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 30, 2007)

I personally prefer Martial Artisits to Jocks, they are more intelligent on the whole.   And there's something about a guy wearing a black belt... (OMG did I really say that on this forum?)  

Mixing with guys who are martial artists is harder though, because of the politics stressed on another thread, dating a higher rank from your own class is very very difficult and frowned on, and other classes, when you meet them, are usually in tournaments and competing on the other side of the hall in the mens comps, then they don't notice you because they are concentrating.   

In the tournament I attended 2 days ago, there were LOADS of really attractive and hot guys with great physiques, but the thing is, it was a professional setting for the BB's, and for colour belts they were all trying to concentrate on what they were doing.  Nice buts though.... 

*sigh*

Oh darn I've just remembered I'm married.  :uhyeah:


----------



## JBrainard (Apr 30, 2007)

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Well, this girl's more interested in martial artists and not jocks!
> 
> Maybe it's because I'm a martial artist myself.
> 
> *Martial artists are cooler anyway.* :uhyeah:


 
Damn skippy.


----------



## jdinca (Apr 30, 2007)

Haven't noticed that problem. Then again, us single folks in our 40's have been known to lower our standards a bit.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Shaderon (Apr 30, 2007)

Oi!  Speak for yourself jd... I know I'm not 40 until next year but I'm RAISING mine!!!


----------



## Blotan Hunka (Apr 30, 2007)

At the HS level, many MA's are the "geeks" looking for some ego building. Which isnt a bad idea per-se, but MA or not, the popularity level wont reach the same degree as the jock. Note the first post was about a HS aged person.


----------



## jdinca (Apr 30, 2007)

Shaderon said:


> Oi!  Speak for yourself jd... I know I'm not 40 until next year but I'm RAISING mine!!!



LOL! There is something to be said for being in the best shape of your life in your 40's. :ladysman:


----------

